# Primeau's switch



## lnvanry (Oct 31, 2005)

So I decided to change my normal training split and rep counts...same volume though while I'm on.

I usually make fun of people with notebooks in the gym, so I'm secretly doing this outside of my gym...JK

I am lagging in two spots: Upper back (upper and middle traps, rhomboids) and calves.

Monday:

-trap bar dead lift (palms facing you sides)  I touched the PL equip for the first time 

95kg x 20
135kg x 20
165kg x 12
165kg x 7

bent over barbell rows at 45 degrees...pulling bar to the chest

95lbs x 16
110lbs x 12
120lbs x 12

reverse fly machine (holding contraction for 3 sec. each rep)
120lbs x 16
165 x 12
165 x 9
180 x 8
180 x 6  -really sloppy and couldn't hold 3 sec flexes

wide grip cable row (3 sec hold and flex)
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 10

seated dumbell shrugs ( 3 sec hold and flex)
65's x 20
65's x 16
65's x 12

I cannot go heavy on shrugs due to an old injury on left trap...a microtear that tears open everytime I go heavy with any shrug motion.

standing calf raises
240 x 15 (3 sec hold and flex)
300 x 15 "             ""             "
315 x 10  No hold
330 x 8 No hold


I have never tried working my upper back and calves on the beginning of the week.  I am just trying to get some type of growth.  Since the beginning of my cycle all of the 18lbs I've put on have been on my chest, shoulder, quads...a little on my arms.  

I am going to try this form for 1 week...tell me what you think 

upper back/rear delts/calves
chest/side, front delts
bi/tri
rest
quads/calves
lats/lower back/hams
rest


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 1, 2005)

chest/front, side delts

incline dumbell presses
35's X 20 warmup
60's X 14
65's X 12
65's X 10

flat dumbell
75's X 12
75's X 9
65's X 12  (really felt my strength disappear here)

steep incline dumbell presses
45's X 12
45's X 12

dip machine
160 X failure (palms facing in)     
160 X failure (palms facing rear)          160 reps app. 12-15???
180 X failure (palms in)
180 X failure (palm rear)                      180 reps app. 8-12???

incline cable flys
40 X 18 (3 sec flex)
45 X 12 (3 sec flex)
45 X 8 (3 sec flex)  stripped to 25 for 6 more reps w/ 3 sec flex

seated lateral raises...strict form and slow motion
25's X failre (3 sec flex)
25's X failure (3 sec flex)
25's X failure (3 sec flex)    failure app 8-12reps?????


OK chest day....I really prefer to do chest at the beginning of the week and go past failure 1-2 reps or grind out some partial reps.  Could barely do it today.  I don't know if I like this routine yet.   Not so much so far.

I know that my chest delts are my strongest point so I shouldn't be hitting them as hard as I have in the past.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 2, 2005)

bi/tri day....I went heavy on things for the first time.

seated dumbell curls 
30's X 14 (3 sec flex) 65 X 20
35's X 12 (3 sec flex) 80 X 12
40's X 10 (3 sec flex) 90 X 10
Supersetted w/ overhead tricep extension on 
45incline w/ EZ bar
65 X 20
80 X 12
85 X 10

preacher dumbell curls
35's X 12
35's X 12
35's X 8 (2 more assisted reps)

straight bar cable pushdowns
180 X 20
200 X 12
200 X 12

standing front double bi "pose style" cable curls
50 each side X 15 (3 sec flex)
50 X 12 (3 sec flex)
50 X 11 (3 sec flex)

reverse grip cable pulldowns
120 X 9 (3 sec flex)
120 X 8 (3 sec flex)
120 X 4 stripped down to 80 X 8reps

palms down facing reverse curls on EZ bar
80 X 8 (3 sec flex)
80 X 8--no more 3 sec flex....I am fucking dead at this point
80 X 8

behind the back wrist curls w/ barbell
80 X 12 (3 sec flex)
80 X 14 (3 sec flex) 
One of my best pumps ever...has to measure afterwards. 17.5in around ....personal best as far I know. I haven't measured anything since the beginning of my cycle. I used to be 15.5in cold before it...I'll have to make a cold measurement later on in the week.


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

You hit each muscle once a week right??


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 2, 2005)

yes...with that volume I would die if I ran it twice a week.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 3, 2005)

rest day


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 4, 2005)

quads and calves

Barbell squats bottomed out..wayyyy past parallel
135 X 20 warmup
225 X 10
225 X 10

Barbell squats to parallel ..........my legs are decently sized and pretty ripped, but they are incredibly weak I think...My narrow waist and hips prevent me from squating heavy...and my weak legs.  This is the heaviest squats I have ever done...ever
275 X 8
275 X 5

leg press
400 X 12
500 X 9
600 X 6 + 8 more partial reps

hack squats
230 X 12
270 X 10
270 X 8

leg extensions
205 X 12 (3 sex flex) + 10 partial reps
220 X 7 (3 sec flex) + 6 partial rep

standing calf raises
305 X 12 (3 sec flex)
320 X 10 (3 sec flex)
320 X 10 (3 sec flex)
385 X 8 (3 sec flex)
400 X 8 no flexes I'm done for


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

late post...work out was on 11/5

lats/hams

wide grip pull-ups
14
12
12

close grip pull downs
150 X 12 + 4 partial reps
150 X 13 
160 X 10

hammer strength pull downs reverse grip
180 X 12
180 X 10
200 X 8 + 4 partial reps

bent over cable rows (underhand grip)
120 X 12 (3 sec flex)
140 X 10 (3 sec flex)
140 X 7 (3 sec flex)

SLDL 
95 X 20
95 X 18
105 X 18
*SUPERSETTED WITH*
good mornings
80 X 10
80 X 10
80 X 10

lying leg curls
180 X 8 (3 sec flex)
180 X 7 (3 sec flex)
165 X 10 (3 sec flex)


this was followed by a a day of rest on 11/6

I feel like I selled myself short on this day...Lats feel worked OK, but hams could have been better....I don't like SLDL for hams.  I justed wanted to try it out.  I defintely hit my lower back on SLDL a hell of alot more


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 7, 2005)

upper back/traps/rear delts/claves


bent over barbell rows...45 degree angle
95 X 20 warmup
115 X 12 (3 sec flex)
135 X 10 ( 3 sec flex)
155 X 8( 3 sec flex)

T-bar rows
100 X 12 (3 sec flex)
125 X 8 (3 sec flex)
125 X 8 ( 3 sec flex)

cable wide grip row
140 X 12 (3sec flex)
150 X 12 (3 sec flex)
170 X 6 ( 3 sec flex)

bent over lateral raises
20 X 15 ( 3 sec flex)
25 X 9 (3sec flex)
25 X 8 (3 sec flex)

trap bar
135kg X 12
165kg X 10
195kg X 5

standing calf raises (heavy power motions w/ no contracting flexes)
400 X 12
400 X 12
400 X 12
400 X 12


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 8, 2005)

chest/front and side delts

barbell inclines
95 X 20warmup
135 X 15
165 X 12
185 X 8

flat DB presses
75's X 8
75's X 8
75's X 6---45's X 3....yes I am a pretty weak

hammer strength seated presses
90 X 15
140 X 10
140 X 8

seated incline DB front raises
25's X 8
25's X7
25's X 7    ...nice switch from standing front raises

incline cable flys
35 X 15 (3 sec flex)
40 X 12 (3 sec flex)
50 X 8.....stripped to 25 X 4 (no flexes)

standing cable flys upward direction??? don't know what this is called
25 X 20
30 X 20

leaning single arm lateral raises
30 X 12
35 X 8
35 X 8

body weight dips for chest...no lock outs and bottoming out at the bottom
28 reps....4 partial reps


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

I measured my arms and calves before and after my workout
cold: calves 15.75"
        arms 17"

pumped: 18.25"

My calf/arm ratio is poor 
I used the shitty handheld BF tester...7.0%  I know its a little low.  realistically at 10%...weighed 188 in the evening w/ workout clothes.

bi/tri

incline DB curls
30's X 20
35's X 12
40's X 8....20's X 10
*supersetted with*
overhead DB extensions
65 X 20
75 X 12
75 X 12

close grip BB
145 X 14
155 X 12
155 X 11

concentration DB curls
30 X 12 (3 sec flex)
35 X 8 (3 sec flex)
35 X 6 (3 sec flex)....20 X 5 (5sec flex)

pushdowns
200 X 16
200 X 12
220 X 9

EZ bar curls
80 X 12
90 X 10
100 X 5....weak 

Reverse single arm cable curls
40 X 12
45 X 8
50 X 3....25 X 10


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks good...the volume doesn't look as high as I thought...


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

You think I need more volume?  I don't know how much more I can crank it out. 

W/ out 3sec flexes I might be able to throw in another 3 sets, but those fucking things really burn me out.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> You think I need more volume?  I don't know how much more I can crank it out.
> 
> W/ out 3sec flexes I might be able to throw in another 3 sets, but those fucking things really burn me out.


*No the Volume looks fine..*
I just thought you did like 20 sets per muscle.....


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

not so much for bt/tri/hams.

i just went to a 5days a week program too...coming from a 4day.
this program I've been posting is a first.

Prior to the current routine I ran [chest/back/bi,tri/rest/legs/shoulders, traps/rest] for about 2 months...I thought it was time for a change.


chest/back/legs days are 18-24 sets then. After this week I am going back to that routine. Two weeks on each routine. I just needed to focus on my back I hitting it w/ roughly 27sets a week last time. 

I'll be sure to keep posting. It reminds not to repeat exercises.

I got come before pics and I can't wait to take my post cycle ones...I'll b e sure to post all when I'm done


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 11, 2005)

quads/calves

BB free squats
132 X 20...bottom out
225 X 12...bottom out
275 X 10
300 X 6  I've never squated 300...Yes I know thats lame, but it made me feel good.

hack squats
270 X 15..bottom out
320 X 12...bottom out
350 X 7....bottom out
350 X 12 to parallel

leg press
600 X 8
650 X 6
650 X 6...also a personal best...also pretty weak

leg extensions
205 X 12 (3 sec flex)
235 X 10 (3 sec flex)
250 X 15 no flexes

barbell lunges
up and down a basketball court w/ 1 rest app 30sec.

standing calf raises
320 X 12 (3 sec flex)
400 X 12
400 X 11
400 X 9
400 X 9...200 X 6 (5sec flex)


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2005)

late post...supposed to be yesterday



pull-ups
22
13
10

underhand grip cable rows
150 X 12
170 X 9
170 X 9

close-grip
180 X 10
180X 10 
180 X 9....100 X 6
*supersetted w/*
straight arm pulldowns
60 X 12
60 X 12
60 X 12

pullover machine reverse grip
125 X 16
145 X 15
145 X 12

T-bar
125 X 8 (3sec flex)
125 X 8 (3 sec flex)
125 X 8 (3 sec flex)

lying leg curls
140 X 14 (3sec flex)
155 X 12 (3 sec flex)
170 X 9 (3 sec flex)

standing leg curls
60 X 9
60 X 9 
60X 9


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 14, 2005)

Back to the old routine for 2 weeks


chest

incline DB presses
45 X 20warmup
65 X 13
70 X 10
75 X 8
75 X 8

seated hammer strength press
140 X 18
190 X 10
190 X 10.....90 X 12

DB pull overs: only top 1/2 reps
55 X 12
65 X 10
65 X 10

standing cable flys...downward
35 X 20 (3sec flex)
40 X 14 (3 sec felx)
45 X 12 (3sec flex)

standing cably flys...horizontal
45 X 12 (3sec flex)
45 X 12 (3 sec flex)
50 X 12 (3sec flex)

dip machine
180 X 14
180 X 13
180 X 10....90 X 3

machine flys
180 X 14 (3sec flex)
195 X 10 (3 sec flex)
210 X 6 (3sec flex)....90 X 1 (app. 20sec flex)

good solid pump..not my best, but better than the past two week when chest was on tues.

I am having difficulty shocking my chest these days....my delts are growing at a much faster pace, but at least there is some growth...minimal though


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 15, 2005)

deads straight bar
135kg X 15
165kg X 12
185kg X 10
205kg X 6

underhand grip cable rows
150 X 12 (3 sec flex)
170 X 8 (3 sec flex)
170 X 8 (3 sec flex)

verticle iso rows (hammer strength)
180 X 10
180 X 10 
180 X 7.....+ 4 partial reps

close grip
180 X 12
200 X 8
200 X 8

iso row horizontle
180 X 8
180 X 8
180 X 8

straight arm pull down
60 X 20
60 X 20
70 X 14


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

arms

incline DB curls
30 X 15
35 X 12
40 X 8
*Supersetted w/*
french presses
70 X 16
80 X 12
90 x 8

single arm DB preacher curls
35 X 9
35 X 8
35 X 8

pushdowns
180 X 14
200 X 12
200 X 12

EZ bar cable curls
130 X 14 (3 sec flex)
160 X 10 (3 sec flex)
160 X 7 (3 sec flex)

hammer cable curls
130 X 12 (3 sec flex)
140 X 9 (3 sec flex)
140 X 8 (3sec flex)

dip machine for triceps
140 X 12
160 X 12
180 X 9

single arm reverse grip pushdowns
60 X 12 (3sec flex)
70 X 8 (3 sec flex)
70 X 7 (3 sec flex)


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

can someone think of anything to add/replace to help with upper back/trap development?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone awake still....


----------

